# What to do with my small room?



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been lurking here for about a year, learning from the fine folks here how to possibly better the sound of my room (a big thanks to all, especially the GIK and Realtraps sites what an education!). I finally gathered together the necessary equipment/knowledge to measure, and now have real data!!! The sub has already been located to the best current available position (and what a difference that has already made, especially with "boominess").

Anyways here's the rundown (pics & measurements below):
Decent equipment (HK254 receiver 5.1 arrangement, Paradigm Monitors/PS1000, etc).
Room is 11'4" x 10'6" x 8'H, and laid out the only way I could get everything in there and still move around.
Couch pulled forward so listeners ears are ~23" from back wall (not much more wiggle room here), with a window behind listening position (I know...bad).
Coffee table (I know...very bad...but in addition to semi-serious listening I like to kickback here too, feet up, laptop in lap, etc).
As viewed from the sofa, only the front/rear LH corners can take triangle absorber placement, the RH corners are block by the door and computer desk (though I could fit a single panel flush on one surface).
Room is mine so WAF is NOT a factor :bigsmile:.
All electronics are located in the sliding door closet (controlled via RF remote, ventilated to adjoining room).
Measurements made with calibrated sound card, calibrated mic, REW from the listening position at ear level.

My usage is 50% HT/50% music listening. My goals are improved audio listening (tighten up the imaging, even out response, etc), to stop chasing the volume control during HT LFE, and improved dialog.

I am currently thinking of these actions to help the situation:
Three vertically oriented 6-8" thick panels behind the sofa, major bass absorbtion and to kill the reflections off the back wall.
First reflection point panels on each side.
Single panel absorbtion all four corners (to maintain symmetry).
Possibly replace the coffee table with a mesh surfaced one to reduce reflections.

All input welcomed on the room, the issues the FR and waterfall reveal, and how to address them :thankyou:.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd suggest something relatively thick behind the couch along the wall/floor junction. Definitely get some thicker absorption in the front 2 corners however you can whether flat on the walls, on the door, whatever and still maintain symmetry.

The bookcase is going to be in the way of your reflection points on that side. Any way to slide it back? 

You might also consider a couple 4" panels over your head to deal with the 8' ceiling.

Bryan


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

bpape said:


> I'd suggest something relatively thick behind the couch along the wall/floor junction. Definitely get some thicker absorption in the front 2 corners however you can whether flat on the walls, on the door, whatever and still maintain symmetry.
> 
> The bookcase is going to be in the way of your reflection points on that side. Any way to slide it back?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bryan. 

The bookcase can go away. A side reflection panel can take its place, and I was thinking a standing/hanging panel in front of the closet slider door to handle the other side reflection.

Curious on the 4" overhead panels. Would these go flat on the ceiling directly over the sofa, or be at a/the reflection point? I also have no issue hanging an angled panel at the wall/ceiling junction if that would be beneficial.

The three 6"-8" thick broadband panels I envisioned would be standing upright, placed directly on the floor behind the couch. This fills the area behind the couch, and being 48" tall hopefully provides some help with rear wall reflections at the listening position. Is this sound thinking? Is 6" thick enough (with a 2" air gap between the panel and wall), does 8" do any better or have a diminishing return?

Rob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

8" will reach deeper than 6". If it were me, I'd do a 4 or 6" horizontally and straddling the corner behind the couch at the floor and then do another 1 or 2 up higher behind your head.

For the ceiling, it's a matter of dealing with the height modal issues since seated ear positions in an 8' room usually end up around 40% which will give you a pretty good hump around 70-75Hz. Over your head is where I'd do it.

Bryan


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

bpape said:


> 8" will reach deeper than 6". If it were me, I'd do a 4 or 6" horizontally and straddling the corner behind the couch at the floor and then do another 1 or 2 up higher behind your head.
> 
> For the ceiling, it's a matter of dealing with the height modal issues since seated ear positions in an 8' room usually end up around 40% which will give you a pretty good hump around 70-75Hz. Over your head is where I'd do it.
> 
> Bryan


Great info, when I get home tonight I will see if your suggestions are doable in the room. I don't want to start blocking off too much of the rear window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Bryan, taking another look at things I can incorporate all your suggestions.

I am also thinking about surround speaker reflections on the front wall. And I just realized after having moved all the audio equipment into the closet, I have a huge space in the TV stand that could be used for trap material if that's a viable location.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can try the rack if you want. Not sure that's the best place for something.

Bryan


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

bpape said:


> You can try the rack if you want. Not sure that's the best place for something.
> 
> Bryan


The TV stand is completely open in the front, and the sides/back mostly open. Lots of area directly exposed to the wall/floor junction, i'd have to imagine bass build up there just like behind the couch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, the cavity itself might have a small resonance but not likely much. The reason we're doing the rear is because that's where you're sitting. Not the case in the front.

Bryan


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Gotcha :T.


----------

